# Heater recommendation



## Aquadise (Jul 26, 2006)

I am constructing a 1500 sq green house in my backyard for the winter, any SAFE heaters recommendations? Temperature in Texas doesnt drop more then 40 F in its coldest month. Mostly interested in just electric heaters.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, that will be nice. What do you plan to keep in it?

We're in a whole different ball park as far as heating needs go with our different climates, but most of the new stuff you buy these days have mega safety features built in. I think the biggest thing you need to watch for is proper placement, and making sure you have an ample power supply to handle it.


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

I've got the same project going on a much smaller scale - I wondered was I the only one waiting until October/November to start setting up...LOL. being in Louisiana our climate control needs will be almost the same.

Mine is around 100s.ft or so for aquatic plant and leafy greans for all my beaties.... probably a small herb garden for myself as I love to cook with fresh herbs.... 

i was planning on using a regular fan forced electric space heater to try and keep temps up.... Probably the main thing to consider is...as JanS said location and power supply..

i.e. dont put it somewhere that it may get wet or catch something on fire. and dont plug it in to a 200ft extention cord 

Take Care,
-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------

